# New Puppy



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

Just got back with our new puppy. We have loved our Rat Terrier Katie so much we wanted another and when the lady we got her from told us she had more from the same sire and dame we jumped at the chance.
Her name is Lady. She and a brother was placed with a couple in TN who then got divorced and didn't want them anymore so the breeder went and got them. She is 6 months old and because she was given back the DW felt she needed a good home... soooooo now she is with us.

These were taken by the foster mom from the rescue.


----------



## smithfries (Apr 27, 2007)

FraTra said:


> Just got back with our new puppy.


Congratulations! Welcome Lady. Rescue/rehomed dogs are great!!!

Elizabeth


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Congrats on the new member of the family!









Now we need pictures!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PUPPIES!!!!!! (Oh, Kathy.....







)

Congratulations! What a wonderful combination - rescued and well bred!!!! And now - happily placed in a loving home....with an Outback, no less!!! WOW!!! What a lucky Lady!!!!

Love, Licks, & Tail Wags fom Tadger & Seeker!!!!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

On your new little Outbarker!!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Congratulations to both you and Lady!

Sounds like a happy match all around.


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

....oh man







....puppies.....and no pictures







.........

.......we gotta have pictures







......p-l-e-a-s-e


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome to Lady. There's nothing like a new puppy to round out the family. Lots of luck with her.


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

mollyp said:


> Congratulations and welcome to Lady. There's nothing like a new puppy to round out the family. Lots of luck with her.


Ditto....Enjoy!


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome, Lady! Outbackers is having a Spring puppy bonanza! Now, where are those pictures????


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

summergames84 said:


> Welcome, Lady! Outbackers is having a Spring puppy bonanza! Now, where are those pictures????


Must be true. We had a stray dog show up yesterday that we decided to keep around - along with our two Labs. No idea what he is but he seems to have a very good disposition and gets along with the other two dogs fine. Only problem is he has Seven Toes on each of his rear feet, so I've named him Seven Toes!

Regards, Glenn


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

GlenninTexas said:


> Welcome, Lady! Outbackers is having a Spring puppy bonanza! Now, where are those pictures????


Must be true. We had a stray dog show up yesterday that we decided to keep around - along with our two Labs. No idea what he is but he seems to have a very good disposition and gets along with the other two dogs fine. Only problem is he has Seven Toes on each of his rear feet, so I've named him Seven Toes!

Regards, Glenn
[/quote]

OK, Glenn, we gotta have pictures of Seven Toes. And he is so lucky to have "strayed" into your home!


----------



## HamishsMom (Mar 29, 2007)

summergames84 said:


> Outbackers is having a Spring puppy bonanza!


Ssh, don't say that too loudly! I would love a new puppy but I have to be sensible. LOL! Yes, *repeats to self* sensible.

Congratulations to all those getting new furry friends . . . there is nothing like it in the world than the love of a dog!

Heather


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Very Exciting ......


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Congratulations! Nuttin' better than a new puppy!

Sluggo & PK


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

FraTra said:


> Just got back with our new puppy. We have loved our Rat Terrier Katie so much we wanted another and when the lady we got her from told us she had more from the same sire and dame we jumped at the chance.
> Her name is Lady. She and a brother was placed with a couple in TN who then got divorced and didn't want them anymore so the breeder went and got them. She is 6 months old and because she was given back the DW felt she needed a good home... soooooo now she is with us.
> 
> Pictures to come soon.


Hey FraTra,

No fair. We're still waiting for pictures...........

Molly & Phoebe


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I've been waiting patiently for the pictures.


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

Hey FraTra, thanks for the pictures. She's a real cutie. In case you haven't noticed, I'm a real sucker when it comes to puppies!

Enjoy her.

Wendy


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Ahhh, the perfect size to be an Outback lap dog. Enjoy her company.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Tooooooooooo cute!!!

You guys will be the perfect pets for her...








It seems as though she has you trained already! (she looks sassy ...







)

MaeJae


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Lady is so adorable! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## STRABO (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi all - we just adopted a new puppy - Bernese Mt Dog - and I'm wondering how to find out if a campground permits pets without having to call each area we plan to visit. Have you found most to be pet friendly?
Thanks
Strabo


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Strabo,

Not the answer you are hoping for, I'm sure, but there is no way you are going to know, without calling or checking out their website or something. Our experience with the state parks around the NW is that they are welcome, but that is no guaranty that the next place would be as well.

Our experience is also that they all have pretty strict pet rules and leash requirements (as they should).

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

Strabo,

We have not camped alot, but have found most campgrounds, with one or two exceptions, to be pet friendly. Most, if not all, will require you to have your dog leashed (some require not more than a six foot lead) when outdoors at all times, and most will provide a dog walk area. We have only been to one campground which would allow dogs *only *in the dog walk area. Most will let you walk your dog through the camground as long as it is leashed. There are also many off-leash dog day parks you could visit to exercise your dog. Of course, it goes without saying that you must be a responsible pet owner and pick up after your dog at all times, leave them plenty of fresh water, fresh air or ac if it's hot and check on them often if you have to leave them alone inside the camper. We try not to leave our dogs alone, and if we absolutely have to, not for any longer than a couple of hours, just in case of a power outage. It can get pretty hot pretty fast inside that camper.

Also, make sure you carry an up to date rabies vacc certificate with you at all times. We have never had a campground ask for one, but you never know. For most it is a requirement

Most campgrounds I have found have websites that will list their pet regulations or at least show you the dog walk areas on their campground maps. You'll have to either call them or check out their websites. There is no way of knowing otherwise.

There are also websites that list pet friendly campgrounds and beaches. You could do a google search on pet friendly campgrounds. I have listed a couple of sites that came up when I did a search.

www.petswelcome.com/milkbone/campmap.html

www.petfriendlytravel.com/?page=campgrounds

Have fun with them. My dogs love camping and are excellent campers. I'm sure yours will be too.


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

Congratulations!!! Love the picts

Doug and Lois Ann


----------



## STRABO (Jun 12, 2006)

Sorry it took so long to get back to say thank you. I appreciate your advice. A Berner is a bit large and I want to ensure she would be welcome. I agree that it may be best to call ahead, and I do believe in keeping a dog under control (leash) unless specifically exercising her.

Thanks again.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on your new puppy - What a beautiful dog

Thor


----------

